# How Does A Muscle Get Bigger  and  Stronger?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The primary difference between the effects of rep ranges on the adaptive response depends on whether the load affects neural factors (low reps) or metabolic factors (higher reps). When you train with low reps (1 ??? 5), the adaptations that make you stronger are mostly neurological: You develop an increased ability to recruit more muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

